# Repair manual



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, does anybody make a repair manual yet for the 2001 Sentra SE??? Or the 20DE engine?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I am pretty sure Chilton does. Then there is always the FSM (Factory Service Manual), but that runs $300+ for the printed version and I think $200 for the CD-ROM version.


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

nope, the FSM is the only one available right now.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Well that's f'ed up, how long b4 one comes out? Any ideas, the car has been out since 2000.


----------

